# Thoughts on Smith & Wesson M&P Shield



## BnB (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm seriously considering this for my first concealed carry because I work in the absolute ghetto of Mobile (I've shot many pistols and been around firearms my whole life)

I have handled one a couple times and like how it feels in my hand. Have not shot one yet however. The reviews I have read online have been pretty damn good

I'm thinking of 9mm but not opposed to the 40 cal. I found one here locally for $359.99 new. And am definitely going to get one with the thumb safety.

Thoughts? reviews are welcome
TIA

I am also considering taking a CC course to learn some things that I definitely don't know. What are the costs of something like that?


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I've shot the shield in 9mm good gun. Dad has one. Personally if I was gonna get a 9mm if go for a kahr in the same price range, I thought it was a little more accurate. For carry I'd rather have a .40 though...


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I have a Shield in .40 and absolutely love it.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Prefer the .40 and a ccw class will run you about $60


----------



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

The wife has one in 9. Sweet little gun, Ergos are great. Trigger is very good, and gun is accurate and light. 

Get the extended mag if not included. I'd also swap out the sights. 

Disassembly is a little tricky at first. Finally learned you got to rack the slide hard to line up the slots.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

If you plan to carry, you should definitely do a concealed weapons course. and get a permit. Save a lot of headaches if you ever have to use it or are stopped. Some states will give credit if you have been in the service and been trained there. definitely get the permit.


----------



## BnB (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm definitely going to get a CC permit


----------



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

Check out alien hear holster too. Hybrid IWB holsters that conceal very well and are very comfortable. God warranty and affordable.

I carry my xds all day in the heat cutting grass and I will forget it's there


----------



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

*good


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

*9mm*

It depends on how much you are going to shoot it. I shoot every week and if it was going to be my only pistol I would get a 9 simply because a 40 gets to be abrasive after about 50 rounds. If I had multiple guns I would get a 40 for carry.:notworthy:


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm a glock guy... I know yada yada yada...just give it a try. Mine's a 27 gen4 w/ extended clip hidden in a sneaky pete. Just my 2¢.


----------



## 2chairs (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Any gun is better than no gun.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

With the ammo these days there is no need to use a .40. Actually to me the "power" or lack of in a .40 doesn't compensate for the recoil. I carry a 9mm shield with 124gr Speer Gold Dots. I feel comfortable with it every day. If someone said I had to get something bigger than a 9mm I would skip a 40 and go with a XDS .45. To me recoil in a 9mm and 45 is a lot milder.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

I agree with Brandon. If i was going to conceal carry a shield it would be the 9mm. Controlled recoil and better accuracy in hostile situation. With today's ammo available I wouldn't hesitate carrying the 9mm. Heck, I pocket carry a .380 for ease of carry but M&p shield is a fine IWB firearm. TGD on barrancas had um for $300 on black friday. Heck of a deal! Also, you mentioned taking the course to get your conceal carry permit. If you want to actually learn something I advise taking it thru a reputable instructor. The fairground gun show class is a blow and go course that isn't very instructive oriented. These are just my personal opinions and not the gospel. Good luck with your decision. And as already stated, any gun is better than no gun.


----------



## BnB (Jun 24, 2014)

Just ordered for $350 free shipping online


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

I think u will like it, Its what I carry and use on the range a bunch. Good all around pistol.:thumbup:


----------



## phil c (Jan 19, 2008)

Youll like it. I carry a shield 9 in a Galco IWB holster. Very comfortable. Shield is a great gun! accurate and reliable. 
Take the best class you can and train, train, train.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

I think that you will like it, I bought the 9mm for my Wife, about 8 months ago, it is a nice shooting hand gun.
But I prefer my Glock model 27. jmo

Kevin


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

BnB said:


> I'm definitely going to get a CC permit


In alabama you can open carry without a concealed carry.


----------

